# WMT Android app



## BobF (Feb 29, 2012)

The app is probably great for phones, but compared to using a browser on a tablet it is very clumbsy feeling.

I'm not trying to make anybody mad - just giving my honest feedback.

This is from the perspective of an Android *tablet* user.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 29, 2012)

Can you explain it further? Maybe its what it is or maybe its something that needs adjusting in the software or something. In a few weeks Ill be dealing with it so would love to now exactly what you are reffering to. Right now I have the I Phone 3G and that app isnt ready yet but Ill be upgrading thank goodness to a much bigger screen for my crappy eyesight and a much faster phone for my crappy no patience for computing! LOL


----------



## BobF (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll spend some time writing it up for you and send you a PM. I'm suspicious you'll see what I mean when you drive the phone app.


----------



## Julie (Feb 29, 2012)

BobF, what tablet do you have? My daughter is looking at buying my husband, her step dad a tablet for his birthday, we were looking as the latest asus. Just curious to know what you have and how do you like it.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 29, 2012)

Speaking of tablets, what is the attraction to a tablet? I just cant see what it is, a Laptop is more powerful and almost the same size right? Im really asking, jjust trying to see what it is that someone would want 1 instead of a laptop.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 29, 2012)

My son has an Asus tablet and it is OK for limited apps. I bought a Dell Duo before Christmas to set up with Quickbooks POS to take to the markets. I can download back into regular Quickbooks for entering sales. The DUO is a true notebook but only weighs about a pound and a half. The screen flips over and you use it like a tablet. It has a normal laptop keyboard. It has a 300+ GB hard drive. Kind of the best of both worlds but less than ideal of both.


----------



## BobF (Feb 29, 2012)

Julie said:


> BobF, what tablet do you have? My daughter is looking at buying my husband, her step dad a tablet for his birthday, we were looking as the latest asus. Just curious to know what you have and how do you like it.



Mine is the Acer A500. I really like it! No complaints at all. It's very stable and built like a brick.

There was no way I was giong to go the iPad route. I've never liked Apple stuff - not trying to start a debate.

You have three basic choices for tablets; iPad, Android and Windows. His preference from these should be first. If he's an Apple kinda' guy, the hardware decision is already made. There are a lot of choices for Android and Windows hardware. The other question is the one Wade asks in the next post ... I'll continue there


----------



## BobF (Feb 29, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Speaking of tablets, what is the attraction to a tablet? I just cant see what it is, a Laptop is more powerful and almost the same size right? Im really asking, jjust trying to see what it is that someone would want 1 instead of a laptop.



That's a great question, Wade, one that every geek has to answer for themselves. Size-wise, my tablet is about the as a netbook (mini laptop). Apps/use is the big difference. If you want a smaller version of your PC to run the same apps on, get a laptop/netbook. If you want something to surf the web, listen to tunes, watch videos, etc., then a tablet is where it's at. Maybe. 

I chose a tablet as a compromise between an ereader and a netbook. None of the ereaders handle pdf very well and they don't do much other than let you read. The netbook is appealing b/c they'll do anything a PC will do ... but it's Windows all over again and I might as well have a big laptop if I'm going that route.

I'm 30+ year software guy, so after digging pretty deep into Android, I got an Android tablet. I'm planning to have some wine related apps out one of these days.

Now I can sit in 'the big chair' and type really long posts to WMT by poking one letter at a time on an onscreen touch keyboard!

Bottom line? Small, quick to start up, no physical keyboard in the way, tons of kool little apps, an open software model.

When I'm running my trading apps or recording, I'm at the big PC with dual 19" screens and t-bytes of disk and all of the other goodies.

That was my long-winded version of "It's a toy"


----------



## SarahRides (Feb 29, 2012)

Really looking forward to the iPhone App! :-D


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 29, 2012)

SarahRides said:


> Really looking forward to the iPhone App! :-D



Ab-So-Freakin-Lutely Sarah!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 29, 2012)

I must say the Iphone works flawlessly for me but I just need something with a bigger screen. I had to buy glasses with ice the strength I use for any other stuff. Im not jumping up to the Note with the 5.3" screen but I will be going with a 4.5" If Apple offered that Id do it!


----------



## BobF (Feb 29, 2012)

Wade E said:


> I must say the Iphone works flawlessly for me but I just need something with a bigger screen. I had to buy glasses with ice the strength I use for any other stuff. Im not jumping up to the Note with the 5.3" screen but I will be going with a 4.5" If Apple offered that Id do it!



My tablet screen is 10". I use my phone to talk


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2012)

Good point Bob, Id like to not have to have 3 units. LOL


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 1, 2012)

Did I miss something, or is this app still being beta tested?


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 1, 2012)

The software comes pre-packaged to prompt iPad and tablet users however I don't think it should and might modify it so it does not. The full site on a tablet looks fine.


----------



## joebrady (Mar 1, 2012)

I also can not find this app.


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 1, 2012)

https://market.android.com/details?...29tLmdjc3B1Ymxpc2hpbmcud2luZW1ha2luZ3RhbGsiXQ

You have to find it in the Android marketplace right now. Once the Apple one is approved, when you hit WMT with a mobile device it will prompt you.


----------



## joea132 (Mar 1, 2012)

Woot.com has tablets all the time and changes daily. Be careful though, it's addicting!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Mar 1, 2012)

Just testing out the posting from the app.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Doug where have you been? Miss seeing you around!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey, there you are! Great to finally meet you, have you ever posted that pic in "This is me" where we all post pics of ourselves?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 1, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Hey, there you are! Great to finally meet you, have you ever posted that pic in "This is me" where we all post pics of ourselves?



Wade yes he did a long time ago.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2012)

I guess I missed that one!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Mar 2, 2012)

Not the same pic, i actually took that from within the app on my Android phone.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just download the app to my phone. Looks good, will play later at home.


----------

